# Solved: motherboard drivers



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

I do not have the original drivers for my msi motherboard so I downloaded the live update from msi to c/program files.. and then copied that to a cd. Is this sufficient in case I ever need to reformat the hard drive?  

Thanks..


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

ope, that wont do you a bit of good, tell me what motherboard you have, we will find the drivers, you can download them, then burn them to a CD


----------



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

p4amv.. it was dl .. what else can I do?


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

the updater tool is not for drivers. i will look up your card and send you a link.


----------



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266-8233 .. does that help ?


----------



## microwally (Jan 14, 2006)

On an MSI motherboard the model number is usually silk-screened between the second and third PCI slots (the white ones). Would you be able to take the side off your computer and tell us what it says there including the version number? Chrono16 is right, the app you downloaded will do you no good should you need to re-load drivers from a disk.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

microwally said:


> On an MSI motherboard the model number is usually silk-screened between the second and third PCI slots (the white ones). Would you be able to take the side off your computer and tell us what it says there including the version number? Chrono16 is right, the app you downloaded will do you no good should you need to re-load drivers from a disk.


 Am I missing something here, I recently reformated a friends computer, downloaded the motherboard drivers, copied them to cd then loaded them to the newly formated hard drive.
I had no problems why can't stupidme do the same thing?


----------



## microwally (Jan 14, 2006)

bigbear said:


> Am I missing something here, I recently reformated a friends computer, downloaded the motherboard drivers, copied them to cd then loaded them to the newly formated hard drive.
> I had no problems why can't stupidme do the same thing?


I may be wrong, but I believe all that stupidme downloaded was a little application that would send him via internet to a download and install area of the MSI website. My argument is that if he needed to re-install drivers before he had an internet connection established, a cd with basic tried and true drivers would be his best option. I have used that MSI live update in the past, and experience with it tells me that sometimes the older drivers work better with my set-ups. Stupidme's results may vary though.


----------



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

it is MS 6787 ver: 2... and yes I downloaded the updated drivers to c/program files and copied them to cd for future use. It seems I have created a bit of controversy here. If it is original drivers I need then I am s.o.l.. as I do not have them.. but if there is a place to get them then I will be happy to download them too. The journey continues.

Thanks for all the opinions..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

All LiveUpdate does is download the drivers. It does NOT caontain any drivers itself.

You will not be able to get online without the Ethernet card drivers so you must at least download those.

You really shoudl download all these drivers: http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/driver/dvr/spt_dvr_detail.php?UID=456&kind=1

Then you also need the video card drivers and any drivers for any add-in cards like dial-up modems and the what not.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

stupidme said:


> it is MS 6787 ver: 2... and yes I downloaded the updated drivers to c/program files and copied them to cd for future use. It seems I have created a bit of controversy here. If it is original drivers I need then I am s.o.l.. as I do not have them.. but if there is a place to get them then I will be happy to download them too. The journey continues.
> 
> Thanks for all the opinions..


Is this what you are looking for

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=586&kind=1


----------



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

here is what I have in program files and on cd..Live update 3 w/ATI. Flash Utility,Lang,LBios,LDriver,LIA,LMonitor(image),LOSD,LUtility,LVGABios,LVGADrv, msi.files (free DOS), image and warn....

Am I still missing something? I am way low on the learning curve guys.. thanks for the help.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry the link was not active try again.

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/download/dld/spt_dld_detail.php?UID=586&kind=1


----------



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

Ok bigbear.. I went and dl all of the drivers in your link and saved them in a folder labeled "drivers". Now can I simply copy them to a disc or do I have to open and run the zipped files. I do very little with zipped files and how to work with them.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

Yes, you actually do have to open the files, and extract the drivers, but there should be executables, which would make it much easier...


someone please give them more help, as i dont have enough time, i just know that hyaving the driver CD is a heck of alot easier 

Thanx Dudes & Dudettes
-ChRoNo16


----------



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

Maybe if I open and send the exe. in the files to disk.. better yet I'll do what I should done to start with.. go to the computer store and buy the driver disc. And that will mark this thread solved...:up:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

I think he's OK. You downloaded some .exe files to your program files folder, right?


----------



## stupidme (Sep 27, 2004)

all files/drivers were dl from above msi links to a folder.. the exe. files have not been extracted and sent to a seperate disc yet.. because I wasnt sure if I just needed exe. files or all files. I thought if I just had them all on a disc.. and ever needed to reformat that win xp would extract the needed files from the cd and install them. I think I may have gotten in a bit over my head but information is only useless if its never used..

thanks for the help


----------

